# Funny thing my wife just told me concerning fishing forums



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

After the DWR went down I think my wife was secretly happy about it. I just walked in the door and told I found this one. She just smiled and "oh great, I'm losing my husband to a fishing forum again"!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep. We're a sick breed. You won't catch me in a "Forum 12-step", though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Let her know there are a LOT worse websites you could be checking out. WAY WORSE! Well, maybe.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Let her know there are a LOT worse websites you could be checking out. WAY WORSE! Well, maybe.


+1 True that!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

your wife must be talking to mine.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

And mine!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

And my boss and wife as well!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

My wife had a one word reaction when I told her there was another forum. 

And I quote:

"****" and then she did this :roll:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> My wife had a one word reaction when I told her there was another forum.
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> "****" and then she did this :roll:


 :lol:

During the Summer I came to Cali to visit my girlfriend for a weekend. Every chance I got I sneaked into the room with the computer and got on the forums. Well...she caught me a couple of times and wasn't very happy that I came so far to visit her and I "kept getting on the computer to talk about fishing stuff".

Needless to say I had a feeling she didn't quite understand the importance. :lol:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

mjschijf,

have you been able to hit up any fishing down in Cali? What school are you at? I lived down in socal for about 10 years.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

goose--
PM sent.


----------

